# The Science behind The Stall...



## Saline_Smoker (Sep 1, 2018)

Randomly came across this article today in my Apple News feed. Short version; the stall is due to evaporative cooling according to Greg Blonder, a professor at Boston College. Interesting read, thought I’d share.

https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/let-science-be-your-guide-for-the-perfect-labor-day-bbq/


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 1, 2018)

Yup I saw that too was interesting as you said. I still like my low and slow the time frame doesn't matter to me. You start it it the night before allowing plenty of time. 

Warren


----------



## HarleySmoker417 (Sep 5, 2018)

That was a good Read.... I will have to keep it in mind during my Cooks.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2018)

Peach butcher paper helps to prevent the stall when smoking meats...


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 7, 2018)

The science behind the stall has been described in many articles prior to this one. Here is where I first learned about it:

BBQ Stall Explained

You should spend some time looking at other articles at this site because it also explains the function of humidity on smoke absorption, and many other topics that come up here in this forum.

Other smoking forums have their own article about the stall. For instance:

Understanding the Stall


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Sep 7, 2018)

Good morning! My apologies, it wasn't my intent to represent the article as the first, only, or definitive write-up on the subject. If I did, I'm certainly sorry about that. I just thought the article was interesting and posted it here to share with others. Thanks for sharing more links on the subject.


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 7, 2018)

Saline_Smoker said:


> Good morning! My apologies, it wasn't my intent to represent the article as the first, only, or definitive write-up on the subject. If I did, I'm certainly sorry about that. I just thought the article was interesting and posted it here to share with others. Thanks for sharing more links on the subject.


Sorry. I didn't mean to take any sort of shot at your posting that link. The question comes up all the time, and therefore a lot of people are interested in the answer, and so I'm glad you posted.

The only point I was trying to make (and I did it badly, I guess) is that evaporative cooling as the cause of the stall isn't a recent discovery.


----------



## JudithJohnson (Mar 28, 2019)

Saline_Smoker said:


> Randomly came across this article today in my Apple News feed. Short version; the stall is due to evaporative cooling according to Greg Blonder, a professor at Boston College. Interesting read, thought I’d share.
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/let-science-be-your-guide-for-the-perfect-labor-day-bbq/





Articles from professors are interesting and helpful because all professors are very educated people and they know how to write really useful and interesting information for ordinary readers and for students, for masters, for doctors and other martial artists.
Professors can write no worse than professionals who work for the company Paperial (that do my essays always) because they know how to write correctly, using many different words, with a bunch of synonyms, and at the same time they can write understandably for the average reader.


----------



## Couray47 (Feb 13, 2022)

Serious science really, the research turned out at a high level, thanks for sharing the resource.


----------

